# Looking for a Biofeedback Therapist in Toronto



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Can anyone provide me with a referral, or a way of finding a biofeedback therapist in Toronto? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

NG, Jeff might know about this. I know there is an IBS reaserch center, but not sure if its Toronto or Ontario? Try emailing him.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

